# 25mm tires



## greatestalltime (Aug 20, 2012)

Can I run 25mm on Ultegra wheels on my tcr advanced sl?


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

greatestalltime said:


> Can I run 25mm on Ultegra wheels on my tcr advanced sl?


I went to Google, the first result was this thread, the second result was this one:
Giant Tcr Advanced SL - running 25mm tyres - Weight Weenies

Those people say they run 25mm on Ultegra wheels on their tcr advanced sl.


----------



## fraserdave45 (Nov 15, 2012)

I put Schwalbe One 25's on my 2016 TCR Advanced Pro 1 with lots of clearance. This is with the stock Giant SLR 1 carbon wheels. Pretty sure I could run 28's, but it might be close.


----------



## greatestalltime (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you. I guess I should've figured out that search.


----------

